# Sarah Millican's agent



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2011)

must be very good, she's on everything at the moment - tv and radio


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just been watching her on Frank Skinner. She's about the only woman comedian I find funny at the mo.

Rob


----------



## ypauly (Dec 15, 2011)

I went to see her live in wolverhampton earlier this year and have to say she is fab.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 15, 2011)

She seems to have that magic combo of good material and skilled delivery.

I've seen some who have one but not the other. It's the Peter Kay factor I suppose. Nothing you can put your finger on but it works!

Rob


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 16, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> She seems to have that magic combo of good material and skilled delivery.
> 
> I've seen some who have one but not the other. It's the Peter Kay factor I suppose. Nothing you can put your finger on but it works!
> 
> Rob



Funny you should say that Rob , they are 2 dvds ive bought for a giggle over christmas sarah Millicans and Peter Kays , i love peter kay


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2011)

And i love that she is brillaint infact im after her new dvd for xmas s i better get it


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

Amazing! So, she was on The One Show and Frank Skinner last night, Breakfast this morning and Live from the Apollo tonight!  I do like her, I'm just amazed at how often she is appearing on things, plus she said this morning that she has been touring since October and the tour continues until May 2012!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2011)

I've loved Sarah Millican for SOOO long!!  I've been waiting well over a year for her DVD to come out, and it's number one on my Christmas list!!  

But it's strange, isn't it, that I find Peter Kay highly irritating, with the odd funny moment, but on the whole, I wouldn't say I like him!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

Just spotted that she's also on QI tonight, just after appearing on Live at the Apollo! Plus, it's inevitable that she'll be on the British Comedy Awards


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just spotted that she's also on QI tonight, just after appearing on Live at the Apollo! Plus, it's inevitable that she'll be on the British Comedy Awards


 
Not sure she'll be able to contribute much but she'll enjoy it I'm sure. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Not sure she'll be able to contribute much but she'll enjoy it I'm sure.
> 
> Rob



I'm sure she was on the other week actually, and HIGNFY, and Would I Lie to You, and 8 Out of 10 Cats, and Rhod Gilbert and Graham Norton, and several radio panel comedy shows...!  Clearly most of these would have been recorded some time ago, but maybe it's just coincidence that they are all being shown around the same time? Jimmy Carr's on a lot of stuff at the moment too!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 16, 2011)

It was like Michael Macintyre a few years ago. Now he's too mainstream.

Rob


----------



## hotchop (Dec 16, 2011)

Both Jimmy carr and Sarah M had new dvd's out last week.... which explains why they are all over the tv!

 I like Jimmy carr on panel shows but truly disliked his stand up.. All one liners and not a lot of personailty.

Sarah M was blooming great!! One I would buy and all her jokes seem quite personal to her which makes her stand out.. oh and great audience participation!

I also watched John Bishop's dvd recently and although I find him funny, hes the same all the time and I hate how he repeates himself, constantly.. an hour and a half could easily be squeezed in 45 mins.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, I prefer Jimmy when he has other people to interact with in game/panel shows. Never been that keen on John Bishop I'm afraid. I've just bought a DVD of a Sean Lock sitcom, 15 Stories High, which has a good review (it's an old series but I don't recall watching it at all) so will be dipping into that over Christmas


----------



## HelenP (Dec 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've just bought a DVD of a Sean Lock sitcom, 15 Stories High, which has a good review (it's an old series but I don't recall watching it at all) so will be dipping into that over Christmas



Oooh, let us know what you think, i love Sean Lock!  I've got his two Stand Up DVDs, and seen him onlots of panel shows, but I didn't know anything about that Sitcom until I saw it on Amazon (when I was buying the other 2 DVD's lol)

xx


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sarah Millican has tweeted this morning apologising for being on TV twice today. She's obviously getting fed up of seeing herself 

She tweets after her shows, saying which bits went down best at each venue. It's clear that she's quite grounded and doesn't take it all for granted.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Sarah Millican has tweeted this morning apologising for being on TV twice today. She's obviously getting fed up of seeing herself
> 
> She tweets after her shows, saying which bits went down best at each venue. It's clear that she's quite grounded and doesn't take it all for granted.
> 
> Rob



I really like her. Going back to the title, her agent must be amazing because it isn't just into the run up to the release of her DVD, it's been months now that she's popped up on virtually everything where you might expect her to play a part!  I suppose it seems to have increased lately because she's not only on the recorded programmes, but also putting in all the live appearances/plugs!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it is testament to her personality. Some comedian/ennes try too hard to be funny or put on the act. She seems to just be herself, which makes her a great guest. She's not dissimilar to Victoria Wood in that respect. But probably a bit (lot) more adult than family humour.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha! She's just popped up on Brian Cox's Night with the Stars!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

...and wishes she hadn't ! 

He seemed quite annoyed when she didn't immediately spot the wave like behaviour of electrons.

I felt quite sorry for her.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> ...and wishes she hadn't !
> 
> He seemed quite annoyed when she didn't immediately spot the wave like behaviour of electrons.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm not convinced his audience participation worked as he had hoped! Jonathon Ross couldn't get his head around the maths thing either!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 18, 2011)

I was impressed he got the 1800 so quickly. I don't think my brain would work so well under that pressure.

Not sure Bri is so good at conveying ideas to an audience that isn't primed with a certain level of understanding. I suppose it's a big subject to squeeze into such a small timeframe but he skipped through some stuff rather quickly.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Dec 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm not convinced his audience participation worked as he had hoped! Jonathon Ross couldn't get his head around the maths thing either!



It was only arithmatic, not really maths, as the equation had already been simplified by Jim Al-Khalili. But at least Jonathon Ross (a) tried and (b) didn't seem proud of his inability to calculate. 

Despite not being a literature student, I'm not proud of my ignorance of Shakespeare, for example (although his plays were written to be entertainment), but equally, literature / humanities specialists shouldn't be "proud" of ignorance of science / mathematics. 

To be fair to Sarah Millican, when interviewed after "Night with the Stars" she said that she wished she'd continued further with science, although her chosen career is going OK.


----------

